# What's a motherly pokemon?



## Callie (May 17, 2010)

I can't think of any, can you?


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 17, 2010)

Chansey


----------



## Jas0n (May 17, 2010)

Lugia.


----------



## Rawburt (May 17, 2010)

Kankaskkan

Marsupial!


----------



## [Nook] (May 17, 2010)

Nidokingqueen.


----------



## Mino (May 18, 2010)

Hello?  Guys?  Marowak, obviously.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 18, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Hello?  Guys?  Marowak, obviously.


This. Can't believe no one thought of it before Mino, lol.

And why are you asking this, anyway? XD


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 18, 2010)

Ditto.

It can have anyone's babies, but that just makes it a whore I guess...


----------



## DevilGopher (May 18, 2010)

Garados? D:

Not sure...  I think I remember something about it from the anime back before it got screwed.


----------



## Pokeman (May 18, 2010)

Executor?


----------



## goldfish (May 18, 2010)

milotic


----------



## Callie (May 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I was changing all the contacts on my phone to pokemon and I couldn't think of anything for my "aunt" (not biologically, but we call her aunt). I made my mom Kangaskhan.


----------



## bittermeat (May 18, 2010)

Gardevoir


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Ditto.
> 
> It can have anyone's babies, but that just makes it a whore I guess...


This


----------



## Gnome (May 18, 2010)

Cubone.

Ditto is a player so he/she/it can be motherly.


----------

